# Uruguay and conflicting reports



## billyboy2674

Hello everyone-
I am interested in living In Uruguay.From what I've read so far,it looms as the "safest' country in South America but who knows?Has anyone lived there or visited frequently?I'm confused by what appear to be deflated or inflated stats on crime rates in Uruguay.My original interest was Argentina but through comparing stats,figured it was very unsafe theft wise so that's my main concern with Uruguay as well. 
I've heard horror stories about the whole of South America and just want to know,how 'livable"is it for someone who has always lived in the U.S?
Any info deeply appreciated and thanks in advance.:clap2:


----------



## -mia-

billyboy2674 said:


> Hello everyone-
> I am interested in living In Uruguay.From what I've read so far,it looms as the "safest' country in South America but who knows?Has anyone lived there or visited frequently?I'm confused by what appear to be deflated or inflated stats on crime rates in Uruguay.My original interest was Argentina but through comparing stats,figured it was very unsafe theft wise so that's my main concern with Uruguay as well.
> I've heard horror stories about the whole of South America and just want to know,how 'livable"is it for someone who has always lived in the U.S?
> Any info deeply appreciated and thanks in advance.:clap2:


Why do you want to move to Uruguay? What do you want to do there? Uruguay is exceedingly boring. But again, if that's what you want.... 

Crime is up both in Uruguay and Argentina but I think what you are hearing is exaggerated. What does "livable" mean to you? Your only option is to visit and decide if you find it livable.


----------



## Flyfisher

My wife and I would move there in a minute if the plane flights weren't 16+ hours from the U.S. I would want to go home about once a year to see grand kids but I don't know if I want to spend that much time flying.


----------



## -mia-

Flyfisher said:


> My wife and I would move there in a minute if the plane flights weren't 16+ hours from the U.S. I would want to go home about once a year to see grand kids but I don't know if I want to spend that much time flying.


Yes. It's very far. I feel quite isolated in a weird way. And flights it hurts when the flights get more expensive, like now. Rates are on the high side. 

Of course it depends on where you want/need to get to and if you need connections. From Buenos Aires it's 8.5 to Miami, 11 to NYC, 16 to LA. Flying to Montevideo would most like entail changing planes at least once.


----------



## Edie

*I lived One Year in Argentina. here is my contribution for what it's worth*

Argentina is enormous. Buenos Aires being a huge,dense capital there are areas one needs avoid. And then, there are crimes directed at natives and crimes directed at foreigners. Kidnappings with murder are directed at locals with money and status. Thefts and muggings occur near ATM's where tourists go. Particularly in touristy spots. I rented a condo apt which had security (guards and cameras) and never felt safer. Took taxis alone late at night too. But then I knew the place well.
Other cities in Argentina, Mar del Plata, Mendonza, Bariloche, are smaller and have relatively no crime.

I've been to Montevideo many times. As someone suggested it can be boring. Lost in time, gray, conservative, and more costly and less fun than B.Aires. People aren't very warm either. Punta del Este is not crime ridden but it's middle class and full of tourists from Arg. 

If you wish to know something more in detail, just ask!

Other south american countries/cities with infinitely more crime are Caracas, Honduras, Guatemala,. Cuenca in Ecuador is boring but little crime. Southern Chile also. So, please do not generalize, as South America is not homogenous or monolothic.


----------



## berniebrust

*Moving to Ecuador*



Edie said:


> Argentina is enormous. Buenos Aires being a huge,dense capital there are areas one needs avoid. And then, there are crimes directed at natives and crimes directed at foreigners. Kidnappings with murder are directed at locals with money and status. Thefts and muggings occur near ATM's where tourists go. Particularly in touristy spots. I rented a condo apt which had security (guards and cameras) and never felt safer. Took taxis alone late at night too. But then I knew the place well.
> Other cities in Argentina, Mar del Plata, Mendonza, Bariloche, are smaller and have relatively no crime.
> 
> I've been to Montevideo many times. As someone suggested it can be boring. Lost in time, gray, conservative, and more costly and less fun than B.Aires. People aren't very warm either. Punta del Este is not crime ridden but it's middle class and full of tourists from Arg.
> 
> If you wish to know something more in detail, just ask!
> 
> Other south american countries/cities with infinitely more crime are Caracas, Honduras, Guatemala,. Cuenca in Ecuador is boring but little crime. Southern Chile also. So, please do not generalize, as South America is not homogenous or monolothic.


my wife and I newbies at the forum planing our first visit to Ecuador prior to relocating. we plan to be in Quito 15Nov2011 for 2 weeks, rent a car, look around for a place to settle. Any suggestions as to location? not particularly interested in big city life


----------



## berniebrust

I hope that my message got out there to you. user name berniebrust


----------



## hotsauce

*Us too!*



berniebrust said:


> my wife and I newbies at the forum planing our first visit to Ecuador prior to relocating. we plan to be in Quito 15Nov2011 for 2 weeks, rent a car, look around for a place to settle. Any suggestions as to location? not particularly interested in big city life


Hi there, we are also very interested in EC and will do a trip there hopefully in nov or dec '11 for a couple of weeks as well--it seems to be far cheaper than argentina or Uruguay.
best of luck let us know what you think of it!


----------



## berniebrust

hotsauce said:


> Hi there, we are also very interested in EC and will do a trip there hopefully in nov or dec '11 for a couple of weeks as well--it seems to be far cheaper than argentina or Uruguay.
> best of luck let us know what you think of it!


hi hotsauce, really good to hear from you. you are my first venture into the expat forum so I am not sure how this works but here we go.
my wife and i are flying into quito on nov 17 and will travel around till dec 3, 2011.
fortunately a business associate of my wife lives in quito and she and her husband have graciously offered to show us around there and neighboring cities. i am thinking of visiting cumbaya, cotacachi, guayaquil, and cuenca, but we will see what our friend suggests. i will be happy to share what i learn with you. perhaps it would be better if we found a way to talk on the ecuador site, i will try to do that and reach you at hotsauce;634662


----------



## johninargentina

billyboy2674 said:


> Hello everyone-
> I am interested in living In Uruguay.From what I've read so far,it looms as the "safest' country in South America but who knows?Has anyone lived there or visited frequently?I'm confused by what appear to be deflated or inflated stats on crime rates in Uruguay.My original interest was Argentina but through comparing stats,figured it was very unsafe theft wise so that's my main concern with Uruguay as well.
> I've heard horror stories about the whole of South America and just want to know,how 'livable"is it for someone who has always lived in the U.S?
> Any info deeply appreciated and thanks in advance.:clap2:


As to safety... Uruguay is safer than Argentina, but I think you have to take into account several other factors to take a decision on living in one or other country.


----------



## gringagirl

*Uruguay - liveability?*



billyboy2674 said:


> Hello everyone-
> I am interested in living In Uruguay.From what I've read so far,it looms as the "safest' country in South America but who knows?Has anyone lived there or visited frequently?I'm confused by what appear to be deflated or inflated stats on crime rates in Uruguay.My original interest was Argentina but through comparing stats,figured it was very unsafe theft wise so that's my main concern with Uruguay as well.
> I've heard horror stories about the whole of South America and just want to know,how 'livable"is it for someone who has always lived in the U.S?
> Any info deeply appreciated and thanks in advance.:clap2:


I don't know how old your post is, or what you've decided to do, but I have lived non-stop in uruguay since early 2009 and as a single woman, have always, always felt safe on the streets at night - even in Montevideo. This would not be the case in Buenos Aires. I hear tell of pickpocketing sometimes in Montevideo, and items taken from unlocked cars, but this has never happened to me here. The locals totally freak out about the possibility of being robbed, and shopkeepers in Montevideo often lock their shops during business hours so they can see ahead of time who wants in their store - as if seeing the person ahead of time will protect them. The negative reports you hear are no doubt from local nervous nellies who haven't a clue what real crime is. I'm from Ohio, so I know, and this ain't it.


----------



## surfrider

Hello, I am surfrider. I live in Mexico right now and looking to move to South America. Would like information on any country in South America from expats that currently live there. I would like to know about the rentals, the weather, the locations and cities, health care, food, bugs, the life styles etc. So anyone out there with information living in South America I would really appreciate your input. Not looking to go there until Oct of this year.


----------



## murdy

*Seriously considering move to Uruguay.*



gringagirl said:


> I don't know how old your post is, or what you've decided to do, but I have lived non-stop in uruguay since early 2009 and as a single woman, have always, always felt safe on the streets at night - even in Montevideo. This would not be the case in Buenos Aires. I hear tell of pickpocketing sometimes in Montevideo, and items taken from unlocked cars, but this has never happened to me here. The locals totally freak out about the possibility of being robbed, and shopkeepers in Montevideo often lock their shops during business hours so they can see ahead of time who wants in their store - as if seeing the person ahead of time will protect them. The negative reports you hear are no doubt from local nervous nellies who haven't a clue what real crime is. I'm from Ohio, so I know, and this ain't it.


Hi gringagirl would really appreciate any feedback regarding living and working in Uruguay I'm in the process of selling up ready to move 
I don't speak any Spanish yet so this is a concern for me so any pointers would be good eg general expenses, attitude towards foreigners and any bureaucratic hurdles temp ranges and humidity was also considering Netherlands Antilles


----------



## billbob865

berniebrust said:


> hi hotsauce, really good to hear from you. you are my first venture into the expat forum so I am not sure how this works but here we go.
> my wife and i are flying into quito on nov 17 and will travel around till dec 3, 2011.
> fortunately a business associate of my wife lives in quito and she and her husband have graciously offered to show us around there and neighboring cities. i am thinking of visiting cumbaya, cotacachi, guayaquil, and cuenca, but we will see what our friend suggests. i will be happy to share what i learn with you. perhaps it would be better if we found a way to talk on the ecuador site, i will try to do that and reach you at hotsauce;634662


Hello...I am a newbie on this expat site as well. Did you make the trip to Ecuador ? My wife and I hope to visit in Nov of this year. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Thanks, Billbob


----------



## volosong

murdy said:


> ...I don't speak any Spanish yet...


I was married to a woman who was born and raised in Uruguay and we visited often. When I retire in about five more years, I'll be leaving California and Uruguay is on my short list, (along with southern Italy, Andalusia Spain, southern France, and Wyoming). Yes, Uruguay can be boring, but that could be a good thing. Things are very 'stable'. If one wants excitement, Buenos Aires is a short boat ride across the river.

Even though I enjoy my time in Buenos Aires, I would never consider retiring there. Too many negatives, (to me), to offset the advantages.

You will need to know Spanish in Uruguay. You could get by without in Buenos Aires, but not Montevideo or any of the smaller towns in Uruguay. It is a lot easier for an English speaker to learn Spanish than the other way around. Good luck.


----------



## volosong

I'd like to relate a 'crime' story about the last time I was in Buenos Aires. Previously, I always visited family and never did the tourist thing. This time, by myself, I wanted to explore the city. Took the subway from the hotel to the end of the line and walked back. Had a wonderful time.

One afternoon, while standing on the corner of a busy boulevard looking at a map, a motorcycle rider stopped next to me and cautioned me about my camera that was hanging over my shoulder. He said that any motorcyclist who wanted could come up, grab the strap, and wiz off with my precious, expensive camera before I knew what happened. I thanked him for his advice and off he went.

I have never felt threatened in all my travels and more times than not, I do look like a tourist. Maybe because I'm fairly tall and can be imposing is the reason people leave me alone.


----------



## Marboe

The first day i arrived at Buenos Aires one guy robbed my mobile phone. Few days later next to my place in city center another guy kills a french photographer because he didn ´ t want to give him his camera.
I stayed 7 months there. People are really nice but Buenos Aires is definetly a dangerous place for tourist. i know many story... Even with taxi man you have to be careful...


----------



## Whisperer

Hi: Are you living in Panama? We are considering South America, but where?


----------



## windwalker

Any thoughts about whether somewhere in Argentina other than Buenos Aires would be good for retirement?


----------



## hawknest

windwalker said:


> Any thoughts about whether somewhere in Argentina other than Buenos Aires would be good for retirement?


Consider Cordoba, San Carlos de Bariloche or Nequen. Cordoba has great wines, SC has fantastic fishing and Nequen is just farms


----------



## bluebubble

Buenos Aires is more dangerous than Uruguay BUT gun crime is increasing at an alarming rate in Uruguay.

Expat for 10 years in Uruguay. I'm back in the UK and trying to get my wife and son back.

Went to visit them in Piriapolis just a month ago and 1 day after arriving the house opposite got robbed at midday (2 times in 1 month).

Food prices are 2-3 times higher than the UK.
Just ridiculous. The dirt, the crime, the noisy traffic, aggressive drivers etc.
Mujica that wants to destroy all middle class and maintain all people in poverty without having to work!! Just a complete joke.
I couldn't stand it 1 more day!


----------

